# RIAA's Cary Sherman says lawsuits were the only option



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"*The top music labels are also trying to make music more easily accessible and cheaper* to the public than ever with the help of ad-supported sites such as *YouTube*, iMeem, and MySpace Music. Apple's iTunes is now the biggest music retailer online and off."
http://yahoo-cnet.com.com/8301-1023_3-10127454-93.html?tag=linkbox&part=yahoo-cnet&subj=ns

Next day

"Warner Music pulls videos from YouTube
...The talks fell apart early on Saturday because *Warner wants a bigger share of the huge revenue potential* of YouTube's massive visitor traffic. There were no reports on what Warner was seeking."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nm/20081220/wr_nm/us_warner_youtube_1


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Record Labels Learning They Have Little Leverage On YouTube

...In fact, it appears that it wasn't Warner Music that demanded its music be taken down. Instead, reports are coming out saying that Warner instead went to Google with higher monetary demands, and it was Google's response to start pulling the music down, to demonstrate to Warner Music that YouTube is a lot more valuable to Warner Music than Warner Music is to YouTube (a lesson that Warner Music execs desperately need to learn)."
http://techdirt.com/articles/20081223/0021143203.shtml


----------

